# ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

Hallo:q #h 

ich brauche umbedingt stipp montagen ich will stippen aber ich weis keine montagen #c .....kann mir jemand ein paar tipps geben....es müssen nicht nur montagen tipps sein,,,es können auch andere tipps sein......ich fische meistens im see die wasser tiefe ist ca. 3-5 meter tief ...und im kanal und auch in der elbe fische ich,,,,, ich will möglichts brassen und rotaugen fangen........
danke schon mal

gruß jan:m :g:q  |rolleyes |bla: :m :g


----------



## Abramis_brama (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Moin!
Es gibt Hunderte Montagen oder Methoden!! Wo willst du fischen, auf welche Fischart, wie tief, Jahreszeit, usw........
Wenn du es noch ein bisschen genauer beschreibst wird dir hier auf jeden Fall geholfen!#6


----------



## Willhelm Klink (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Hallo

würd einfach ne 18er Hauptschnur nehmen,daran ne feststellpose,und darunter wirbel oder verbindungsknoten und 12-14er Vorfach mir Haken,so mach ichs auf jeden fall.


gruß dirk


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

alles klar mache ich


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

so besser oder noch genauer

gruß jan

brauche antworten


----------



## Abramis_brama (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

In diesem Fall (See) würde ich mit durchgehender 12er - 14er Schnur, 18er - 14er feindrähtigem Haken und einer schlanken 0,5 g - 1,5 g Pose (je nach Wetter) fischen. Den Köder würde ich auf dem Boden aufliegen lassen! Im Fließgewässer: 14er - 16er Schnur mit 12er - 14 er Vorfach, etwas stärkerem 10er - 14er Haken und je nach Strömung eine tropfenförmige Pose von 4 g - 8 g. Den Köder würde ich knapp über Grund schleifen lassen!!#6


----------



## Marlow (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Womit gehst denn Stippen?
Wie stippst du denn lang oder verkürzt?
Wie lange machst denn das schon?
Was machst denn bis jetzt?
Hast nenn Gummi?
Fragen über Fragen |rolleyes 
schreib mal  genauer,,,


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

danke für die tipps


----------



## Abramis_brama (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich nur mit Gummizug und verkürzt fische!|supergri


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

ich habe eine 11meter steckrute von SHIMANO ich fische mit verkürzter schnür .....seit mitte letzten jahres also nicht grade lange ,,,,,ich fische mit der Feeder rute und mit der match rute....und karpfen angel mache ich auch......in meiner steckrute ist ein 8 gummi ein gebaut 

so gut


----------



## Abramis_brama (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Ich denke mit der Rute die du da hast kannste das oben angegebene mal versuchen, ich fange mit diesen Kombinationen seit Jahren immer ganz gut, ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich schon eher ein Hardcore Stipper bin, hab selten ne andere Rute in der Hand.


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

wie lange bist du denn schon da bei 
und wie lange dauert das bis ich es drauf habe 

gruß jan


----------



## Abramis_brama (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Ich hab mit 12 Jahren angefangen mit der verkürzten Rute zu fischen, hab alles in Holland gelernt. Meine erste Steckrute war eine 7 m Cormoran Powerline, und ich glaub der Knüppel hat 5 Kilo gewogen. Ich fische im Moment immer noch mit günstigen Ruten die zwar meist ein bischen schwerer sind, aber trotzdem gut fangen. Mir wird immer schlecht wenn ich Rutenpreise über 200 € sehe, dann kauf ich mir doch lieber jedes 2. Jahr irgendwo ein Auslaufmodell das auch nicht schlechter fängt als andere. Wenn man sich mit dem Stippen intensiv beschäftigt hat man das schnell drauf! (denke ich mal so)


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

danke für die antwort meine stippe ist auch nicht grade leicht die wiegt 1kg ist auch nicht wenig.... hat mir 180 euro gekostet mit ein bauhen des gummi zuges 

gruß jan


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

und was hast du für eine kieppe ....
ich habe meine mal von askari gekauft ...
ist eine billige kieppe

sven


----------



## Abramis_brama (11. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Mit der Kiepe bin ich doch schon ein bisschen anspruchsvoller, schliesslich muss ich da an einem guten Tag bis zu 10 Stunden drauf sitzen, die Rute kann man ja mal ablegen. Ich hab ne Rive D25 mit jeder Menge Anbaukram!!
Von diesem Teil kann ich auch nur Gutes berichten, hat sogar schon einen Kellertreppenabsturz ohne Schäden überlebt!|supergri


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (13. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

hallo

brauche noch mehr tipps


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Wie tief ist das gewaesser?;+ 
Welche Fische kommen dort gehaeuft vor?;+ 
Wie lang ist deine pole?;+ 
Tim:m


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (13. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Antworte doch!
Hallo?!


----------



## JonasH (13. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

@Weißfischkiller lies doch mal die ganzen Beiträge über deinem Posting!

Jan Hendrik, sag mal wegen dem Stippen im See solltest du auf jedenfall vorher mal los, und gucken wo Sandbänke oder Tiefe Löcher sind die du auch mit der Stippe noch erreichen kannst! Wenn du verkürzt fischst komsmt du ja nur so 15-18 Meter raus ( weiß ja nciht wie sehr verkürzt du fischst). Da musst du dir ne Rute schnappen müssen mit nem einfachen Blei ne AMrkierung auf der Schnur machen wie weit du mit deiner Pole rauskommst und dann mal den ganzen Tag( je anchdem wie groß dein See ist) Loten, Loten und nochmals Loten!

Grüße, Jonas


----------



## Abramis_brama (13. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Normalerweise steht die Pose direkt unter der Spitze wenn man verkürzt fischt!!


----------



## JonasH (13. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Ah okay Abramis Brama danke.. bin nicht so der Kopfrutenangler
@ Jan Hendrik gut dann musst du wohl bei 11 Metern entfernug ne schöne Stelle suchen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

In der aktuellen *Rute&Rolle* steht einiges darüber drin #h


----------



## PierreNoel (14. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber sich in einem Board erlklären zu lassen wie man Stippt, ist wie sich in einem Autoboard erklären zu lassen wie man Auto fährt.

Du wirst jede Menge Antworten bekommen, die allesammt von persönlichen Vorzügen und Abneigungen gekennzeichnet werden. Jeder Stippt im Prinzip anders, schwört auf seine Methode und denkt alles andere ist Schrott.

Wenn Du stippen lernen willst, empfehle ich Dir 2 Möglichkeiten. Zunächst mal gibt es wenig gute Litheratur aber dieses kann ich dir empfehlen

"modernes Stippangeln" von Wolf Berd Wiemer ISBN 3-275-01351-3

dort wird erklärt was, wie, wann und wo. Viele nützliche Tips, Montagenanleitungen jeder Couleur. Sogar seltene Dinge wie Seitenbleimontagen werden erklärt. In dem Buch lässt er viele verschiedene Stipper ihre Methode erklären. Das Ding gibts bei Ebay für ne kleine Mark.

Die 2. Möglichkeit ist einfach mit einem erfahrenen Angler ans Wasser zu gehen, sich seine Montagen mal anzusehen, und zu testen womit Du am besten klar kommst. Montagen sind nicht fängig, nur der Umgang damit ist 
das Erfolgsrezept. Teste verschiedene Montagen, lass Dir von niemandem erzählen "dies oder das" wäre das Non plus Ultra sondern entscheide es selber. Jeder Stippkollege wird dir auch mal Seine rute in die Hand drücken damit du die Wichtigkeit von Gewicht, Länge oder Aktion für Dich persönlich einschätzen kannst. Ich z.b. lege sehr viel wert auf wenig gewicht weil ich die Rute nie auflege und auf nicht übers Bein führe. 

Eigentlich kommst Du als Anfänger mit sehr wenig Krempel aus, hier mal ein kleiner Blick:

einfache Kiepe mit ca 15 Montagen, so von 1 - 5 Gramm und eine Montage mit der Knicklichtpose wenns dämmert. Montagen mit gelber und Roter Antenne, je nach Spiegellicht den Wassers. ( das ist sehr viel )
Ne Stippe und nen Kescher

Das ganze passt auf jeden Fahrrad.









Du siehst Fragen über Fragen. Wenn Du mal im Raum Düsseldorf bist, sag bescheid und ich zeige Dir mal meine Montagen, und wir gehen einfach mal fischen, dann lösen sich viele Fragen von selber.


Viel Spaß beim Stippen. Ich persönlich halte Stippen für die komplizierteste Angelmethode überhaupt.


Pierre


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (14. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

vieleicht mal im juni .....wenn es geht ......aber danke für die antwort ..

gruß jan


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (14. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

hallo 

das steht alles auf der ersten seite oben Weißfischkiller90

gruß jan


----------



## JonasH (14. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Hey PierreNoel wir haben den gleichen Rutenhalter (den teleskopierbaren!  )

Hehe aber ich denke mal das Jan Hendrik einfach nen thread im "montagen" Forum eröffnen könnte um das ganze elichter werden zu lassen uind fertig PUNKT


----------



## PierreNoel (15. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> Hey PierreNoel wir haben den gleichen Rutenhalter (den teleskopierbaren!  )
> 
> Hehe aber ich denke mal das Jan Hendrik einfach nen thread im "montagen" Forum eröffnen könnte um das ganze elichter werden zu lassen uind fertig PUNKT



Ja, zumal ich bei den Montagen auch keine Geheimnisse erkennen kann.

eine Pose, je nach Gewässer Zwiebel für Fliessgewässer, schlank für Stillgewässer und das Ding bebleit bis sie vernünftig steht, unten Schlaufe rein für Vorfach. Oder Wenn man mit Hängergefahr im Fluss fisch eben einen Wirblel damit das Vorfach abreissen kann. Fertig.

Für unterschiedliche Flugeigenschaften sortiere ich die Schrote eben nur unterschiedlich. Wenn ich mit Gegenwird rechne nehme ich ne Montage bei der die Schrote direkt unten am Ende angeordnet sind ( oder ein Torpillo ).
Wenn ich nicht mit Wind rechne nehme ich ein Montage bei der die Schrote in den unteren 1,5 meter Verteilt sind.

Und fertig ist das ganze. Diese Seitenbleimontage ist nicht so mein Ding.

Pierre


----------



## D-Man (16. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

Hallo Pierrenoel,

sehe Du fischt die Infinity vom Moritz ;-)
Hatte mir auch mal die 9 Meter Tele geholt um Lang Lang zu Fischen.
Habe Sie glaube ich noch nicht einmal benutzt.
Läuft gut im Düsseldorfer Hafen ?
Habe seit letztem Jahr keinen Schein mehr von dort, zuwenig Zugang jetzt durch die Bauerei :v 
Den Wirbel würde ich weglassen. Die reißt auch so  am Vorfach oder dem Knoten ab, da Sie dort am Schwächsten ist.
Der Wirbel bietet nur eine weitere Hängergefahr.
Deine Windmontage trifft für das Lang Lang Angeln zu. Für verkürztes Fischen bringst Du die Montage direkt unter der Rutenspitze ein. Da ist es dann fast egal.

BG

D-Man


----------



## PierreNoel (16. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*



			
				D-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pierrenoel,
> 
> sehe Du fischt die Infinity vom Moritz ;-)
> Hatte mir auch mal die 9 Meter Tele geholt um Lang Lang zu Fischen.
> ...



Jepp aber die Infinity´s habe ich vom Hersteller. Der Hafen in Düsseldorf läuft sehr gut, Zugänge gibt es jede menge, man muss halt nur wissen wo. Nein den Wirbel lasse ich bestimmt nicht weg:

1 ich fische mit ner französischen Montage also mit 2 Vorfächern eines ca 10 cm länger als das andere. Der Wirkel birgt keine Hängergefahr zumal er immer noch 40 cm über Grund ist. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass wenn ich hänge ( also das längere Vorfach ) es eben genau am Wirbel reisst und die Montage ist in 15 Sekunden wieder einsatzbereit. Du hast mit der Lang Lang Variante recht, ich fische nie verkürzt immer nur lang, weil ich die Schnurbögen dazu missbrauche die Montage treiben zu lassen. Gerade im Hafen hast du regelmässig eine Wasserbewegung von 3 Meter nach rechts/links und nach 5 Minuten eben wieder in die andere Richtung, liegt am Schiffsverkehr der Mündung.

Pierre


----------



## Jan-Hendrik (23. März 2006)

*AW: ich brauche tipps für stipp motagen*

leute danke für die tipps 
ich war am dienstag und mittwoch los und das war ein voller ervollg 
ich habe dienstag 3karpfen gefangen und mittwoch 1 fürn anfang nicht schlecht  ,,,,,,jetzt gehts los 

gruß jan


----------

